# excision of vaginal band



## sobaka (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello everyone!

How would code the excision of vaginal band(congenital)?


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

sobaka said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> How would code the excision of vaginal band(congenital)?



I would need an op report to see exactly how the procedure was done.


----------

